# Grappling Arts Book with Online Samples.



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.grapplingarts.net/About/about.html

"Passing the Guard" by Edward Beneville and Timothy Cartmell.


----------



## Baoquan (Jan 21, 2003)

I really like Tim Cartmell's books - i have his "Effortless Combat Throws" and his translation of Zhao Da Yuan's "Practical Chin Na". Cartmell breaks down and explains the essence of techniques as well as just describing the techniques - although he is sometimes overly verbose.

Still, i recommend them.

Cheers

Baoquan


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## J-kid (Jan 27, 2003)

What do you guys think of this book.

http://www.fightersnotebook.com/


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2003)

it is Good But Verry Draged On.
I Love The info But if U Loose the Page 
U can Spend an hour tying to find it.


----------

